# Movelite Driveaway Kit



## 115201 (Aug 5, 2008)

Hello
We bought a Movelite (not the XL) awning at a show earlier this year together with a figure of 8 strip to connect it to our Omnistor 2000 awning.

Although we practised putting up the awning before we went away, we couldn't do the same with the driveaway part. When we tried to fit it, the figure of 8 strip just kept popping out of the awning channel and we couldn't secure it.
On our return we checked the Movelite site and it specifically said that their driveaway kit is suitable for the XL only, and the images on the website and instructions show the Movelite fixed to a rear door. We liked the Movelite because it wasn't too big, however my questions now are:

Has anyone got any experience of using the Movelite as a driveaway?

Did you use a figure of 8 fixing with it?

If not how do you attach it?

Is it only meant to be used on the rear door?

Does anyone know of any other driveaway awnings of a similar smallish size to the Movelite e.g. 2 x 2.4m?

Many thanks for any info
Quentin G


----------



## asabrush (Mar 3, 2008)

Hi Quentin,I have a Khyam drive away which I think is pretty similar in respect to connecting, I needed some of this here
to connect to my fiamma awning groove then the fig 8 to slide between this and the tent.If this any good you can get it here(German site won't ship outside of Germany)reimo uk
good luck


----------



## Mashy (Apr 28, 2007)

*Attaching awning*

Hi QuentinG
Try www.somersetcamping.co.uk
They supplied a "gussett" strip recently to me.
One side slides in the awning and the other side allows the figure of eight to be connected and then slide in the awning piping into the figure of eight.
Basically the "gussett" strip is a length of canvass with piping sown in both sides.
Hope this solves your problem
Mashy


----------



## johnandcharlie (May 2, 2007)

I've got one for my Movelite. The plastic figure of 8 fits the Movelite's tunnel nicely, but it keeps coming out of the J-rail on my Fiamma awning. I think it needs an insert to make it a tighter fit, but haven't looked at it yet.

I'll probably put it up at the Tollerton rally, so all the experts there can try to come up with some ideas .


----------



## Bagshanty (Jul 24, 2005)

We have the Movelite XL, and are very pleased with it. When it came to fixing it to the van with the driveaway kit, we discovered that what we thought was an awning rail wasn't. So we used the throw over tapes supplied. These work fine, and have the advantage of tensioning the tunnel. The downside is the tapes "thrum" in the wind, so I cut the tapes off near the roof level, and attached standard guy ropes. The whole thing now works perfectly...


----------



## dipsticks (Aug 2, 2007)

Hello

We found the figure 8 strip a bit useless and the throw over straps make a noise if windy. We ended up using suckers see picture, they work well and are usefull for other things too.

Best wishes.


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Blue Diamond who manufacture the Movelite XL, and Movelite offer part number OR532 which is a kit designed to attach these drive away awnings to a Fiamma or Omnistor awning channel located in the lead rail of the awning.

Please see; http://www.outdoor-revolution.com/DriveawayKit.htm

This kit is listed as fitting both awnings.

Regards,
Chris 
Premier Motorhomes of Chichester


----------



## johnandcharlie (May 2, 2007)

premiermotorhomes said:


> Blue Diamond who manufacture the Movelite XL, and Movelite offer part number OR532 which is a kit designed to attach these drive away awnings to a Fiamma or Omnistor awning channel located in the lead rail of the awning.
> 
> Please see; http://www.outdoor-revolution.com/DriveawayKit.htm
> 
> ...


The "double edged beaded tape" is no good on my Fiamma. It has a J shaped rail rather than the awning channel illustrated in the diagram. More like the photo, where just the figure of 8 is used, but it's too loose a fit, and comes apart when it's windy. The £15 I paid is a lot for a couple of plastic mouldings that don't fit properly


----------



## dipsticks (Aug 2, 2007)

We found exactly the same problem John, the figure 8 piece just will not hold anything, we feel we wasted our money too.


----------



## 115201 (Aug 5, 2008)

Thanks for all the replies. At least other people are having the same problem, so it's not us going mad!

I looked closely at the link to the Outdoor Revoution site, and part OR532 for Fiamma/Omnistor awnings is listed as suitable for the XL but not for the Movelite std, whereas OR530 is the one listed for the Movelite std but no mention of Fiamma/Omnistor awnings. 

One thing I did pick up is the difference in size on either side of the gusset, 5mm and 7.5mm; maybe we had ours the wrong way round so we could try again.

If that's no good it looks like it might be a matter of throwing the ropes over the van and if successful trying out the other mods suggested.

Quentin G


----------



## johnandcharlie (May 2, 2007)

Before I got the driveaway kit, I tied the ropes round the ends of the awning. It doesn't make an ideal fit, and I was hoping that the driveaway kit would improve things. I'll try to do some experimenting next time I put it up.


----------



## Dopeyngrumpy (May 13, 2005)

One thought to offer - we had no idea there was an awning channel, we simply gripped the gusset (piped both sides) tape into the opening piece of the omnistor like a clamp- fiddly but it worked. now I need to see if it works when I put it together properly. 

Thanks

david


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

The OR532 kit does fit both the Movelite and Movelite XL, this isnt clearly stated on their website. The kit is slightly longer to accomodate the XL, but can be cut down.

Regards,
Chris
Premier Motorhomes of Chichester


----------

